# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  الشبه شبه وام الشبه منجبه

## أمل الظهور

*الشبه* 
*استخدمها اجدادنا اول وامهاتنا لا زالت تعمل هذه الطقوس التراثية* 
*والشبّه عبارة عن علك البان ويوضع وياه الحبة السوداء وبعضهم يوضع معاه* 
*الحرمل ويخلونها في مبخر مع وضع الجمر اولا* 

*تستعمل الشبه لطرد ارواح الشياطين الانسية والجنية  ويستعملونها* 
*امهاتنا اول عن الحسد والعيون الحارة  فبمجرد انهم يشوفون الولد الصغير* 
*يصرخ يسون له الشبه* *


**وبعض الامهات الحين يمارسون الشبه عندما يشترون بيت او سيارة جديدة* 
*ولكن هل لهذه المواد التي تستخدم مثل اللبان والحرمل اثر او فائدة* 
*قرأت هذه الرواية وهي من كتاب مكارم الاخلاق* 
*( سُئل الصادق (ع) عن الحرمل واللبان ؟ فقال : أما الحرمل فإنه ما تغلغل له عرق*
*في الأرض ولا ارتفع له فرع في السما إلا وكل الله عز وجل به ملكاً حتى يصير*
*حطاماً أو يصير إلى ماصار إليه، فإن الشيطان ليتنكب سبعين داراً دون الدار*
*التي فيها الحرمل ، وهو شفاء من سبعين داء )* 
*( قال الصادق(ع) وإما اللبان فهو مختار الأنبياء (ع) من قبلي ، وبه كانت تستعين*
*مريم(ع) . وليس دخان يصعد إلى السماء أسرع منه وهي مطردة الشياطين* 
*ومدفعة للعاهة فلا يفوتنكم )* 

*فما اجمل هذه الطقوس حينما تدور الام زمان اول حول رؤسنا بالمبخر وهي تقرا* 
*بعض الايات القرانية وبعض الادعية واحيانا تنشد باناشيد عن الشبه واثرها* 



*وهذي الكلمات الي يقولوها نقلا من الوالده ربي يحفظها وبعض الكلمات* 
*من احد الصديقات وبعضها من مما اسمع من ام زوجي 
<مابقى احد*

*يقال بعد المعوذات وآيه الكرسي وبعض الآيات والصلاة على محمد وآله*


*شب وشناظر في عين من طالع وناظر ولا صلى على النبي ياعين عنا جنبي*
*روحي شمال وغربي جعمناهم بالله جعمناهم بالما عسى قلوبهم تعمى* 
*الله عليهم اكبر الله عليك حافظ جعمناهم بقرص الفطير جاعل اللي في قلوبهم يطير*
*شبه شبشبي والف الصلاة على النبي @ شانها عين المره اظهري @*
*ياشبه شبيهم وياعين بلعيهم@ الله عليهم واكبر قبل بلاهم يكبر*
*هفتناهم بالطاسه عسى عيونهم ركازه@ هفتناهم بالمحلب عسى عيونهم تدحلب*
*شانها نازله من الدرج عساهـــــا تطيح وتدحـــرج@ هفتناهم بالله ومحمد وعلي*
*جعمناهم بالضوءلاشبت واحنا بالماءهفتناهم@ بالله ومحمد وعلي جمعناهم*
*شانها جايه من السكه عطاهــــــا الله غصه@ شانها جايه من الحوي عسى وجهها يلتوي*
*شانها ظاهره من الحـــــــمام عطــــاهـا الله سويرج الحار@* 
*هفتناهم بالله ومحمد وعلي جمعناهم*

*شانها في يوم السبت روحي ولاترجعي شانها في يوم الأحد روحي ولاترجعي*
*شانها في يوم الأثنين روحي ولاترجعي شانها في يوم الثلاثاء روحي ولاترجعي*
*شانها في يوم الأربعاء روحي ولاترجعي شانها في يوم الخميس روحي ولاترجعي* 
*شانها في يوم الجمعه روحي ولاترجعي*
*شانها جايه من عيون امك روحي ولاترجعي شانها من عيون ابوك روحي ولاترجعي*
*شانها من عيون اخوانك روحي ولاترجعي شانها من عيون خواتك روحي ولاترجعي*
*شانها من عيون جدانك روحي ولاترجعي شانها من عيون جداتك روحي ولاترجعي*
*شانها من عيون عماتك روحي ولاترجعي شانها من عيون خالاتك روحي ولاترجعي*
*شانها من عيون عمامك روحي ولاترجعي شانها من عيون خوالاك روحي ولاترجعي* 

*ومايبقى احد من العايله مايقولوه خخخ او اذا كان شاكين باحد يقولوا اسمه* 
*واحيانا يكتبوا اسم الحاسد المشكوك فيه بورقه ويحرقوها*

*وتتشكل الشبه على شكل الحاسد ويأخذون الشبه ويحطونها بماي ويرمونها بمكان* 
*بعيد عن بيتهم* 

*ويفضل التبخير في مبخر من الفخار علشان تتشكل الشبه عدل*

*وبس* 
*اتمنى يعجبكم موضوعي 










**
*

----------


## ليلاس

*موضووووع  راااااااااائع*


*تسلمي غنااااااتي ع الطرح*


*ما ننحرم جدييييييييييييدك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الا رهيب 
احنا انسوي الشبه الى الحين وندور المبخر على روسنا 
بس هالكلام ما انقوله 
انقول 
اذا هي من فلان اطلعي وبس 
هههه
يعطيش العافية

----------


## حلاالكون

يسلموووووووو امل 

يظل التراث متجدد
لاعدمناجمال مواضيعك :)

----------


## حنين السنين

يا حلاة التقاليد التراثية 

تسلم ايدينك يا الغلا

----------


## حساسه بزياده

حلو حلو 
وكلام طويل وحلو 
بس صعب 
وأول مره أسمعه
يعطيش العافيه وتسلم يدك 
 لعيونش:عجبني الموضوع
ويستاهل فايف ستار

----------


## أمل الظهور

*تسلمو لي على تواجدكم*


*نورتوا حبايب*


*ماننحرم من  حضوركم*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*حمآآس الموضوع مره قميل عجبني * 

*ههههه بعترف على نفسي إعترآف * 

*آول مآقريت عنوآن الموضوع قريته الشَبه مو الشًبه  واني اقول وشو يعني * 

*بس لمآ دخلت حبيت الموضوع * 

*خآصه الأشيآاءات إلآ تنقآل مره حمآش وخفيفين دم بقووه* 

*تسلمي آموول على الطرح القميلٌ =)* 

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآفيه ..،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## MOONY

يسلمو أموله عالموضوع الجميل
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## أمل الظهور

> *مرآإحب ،*







> 







> *هلا وغلا بالقموله*
> 
> *حمآآس الموضوع مره قميل عجبني* *الحماااااااس تواجدك ياقميلة القميلين* 
> 
> *ههههه بعترف على نفسي إعترآف* 
> 
> *آول مآقريت عنوآن الموضوع قريته الشَبه مو الشًبه واني اقول وشو يعني*  
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههه ويلي عليك فديتك*
> 
> ...







*ربي يعافيك* 

*هلا وسهلابحظورك ماننحرم منه ياقميله*

----------


## أمل الظهور

> يسلمو أموله عالموضوع الجميل
> تحياتي لكِ



*الله يسلمك ويحفظك* 

*تشكراتي لك على طلتك*

----------


## أسنات

مشكورة امل الظهور على الموضوع الرائع 
يعطيك العافية

----------


## نفيسة

عاشت الايدي كلام مال اول من ذهب

----------

